# need a friend who understands, please help



## theresnopoint (Sep 7, 2003)

Can someone please help me?? I am 15 years old, and was diagnosed with ibs at 13...since then, I have been missing out on the normal teenage fun, because I need to be near the bathroom. I can't go to sleep overs anymore, and the few times I risk going out, I take about six immodium tablets along with my pamine, and refuse to eat anything while out.I have been losing weight, and now all my friends think i am bulimic, I just let them think that, because then I dont have to tell them i have ibs. I've tried to be brave or so long, but it isn't working, I just want to be normal. I'd love someone to talk to about all this, if you are willing to be my friend, im me at singergurl1100, e-mail me at singergurl1100###netscape.net, or post me back. Again, i could really use an ibs friend....


----------



## allmine1 (Aug 31, 2003)

hi..I hear what your saying. I will be your ibs buddy if you want.







) however im little over the hill more than you..lolim 35..but..have had it since about your age.email me if you wanna be pen pals..i understand how you feel.







) my name is LisaI live in NyI will be waiting to hear from you


----------



## angelicious (Jun 21, 2003)

hey im 15 too id be glad to talk to you. just click that link where u can email me.


----------



## lin_li_ (Feb 25, 2003)

Hi theresnopoint, (hmm... doesnt sound nice to address you like that







)I am 16, with IBS and Fibro, will be really glad to have you as a friend... email me at lin_li_###hotmail.com when youre free. Anytime.


----------



## theresnopoint (Sep 7, 2003)

This goes out to a lie...You were wondering about me, well my name is Stephanie, I am originally from the philadelphia area, my family moved to cincinnati,oh recently. I am 15 years old, I was diagnosed with ibs-d when I was 13, i have also had acid reflux since second grade..I appreciate you e-mailing me, because it seems like no one understands what its like having to compromise their childhood like this..that idea about god is a great one, im not sure if i believe in the big guy yet, but it still helps...e-mail anytime...


----------



## theresnopoint (Sep 7, 2003)

to allmine1.....wow...i really admire you now, managing ibs for 20 years, i've only had it for two, and im worrying about how to get through college, marriage, a pregnancy...right now im wondering how to try and finish the rest of my teenage years as normally as possible...someone else in the group told me that she believes that god would only do this to someone he thinks is strong enough to handle it, im not sure if ibs is a godly work, or if i even believe, but i like the thought...id love to hear how u made it through, and some drugs you've found helpful..email me soon!!!


----------



## horselover18 (Sep 25, 2003)

HI I'M HORESLOVER18 AND I'D LOVE TO BE YOURE FRIEND I KNOW YOURE 15 BUT I'M ONLY 9 AND BEEN DIAGNOSED WITH IBS 6 MONTHS AGO AND I HAVE TO STAY NEAR THE BATHROOM TOO I COULD USE AN IBS FRIEND TOO TRY PEPPERMINT CAPS with ginger and fennel IT CALMS AND RELAKES THE DIGESTED TRACT AFTER MEALS


----------



## theresnopoint (Sep 7, 2003)

Hey horse lover...I can't try that ginger-peppermint thing, mint is one of my triggers. My sister is nine too. I like horses a lot, I started riding when I was seven, I hope we can be friends too. It must suck being even younger than me, and having ibs..I hope everything goes well for you. E-mail me, or use the board if ya wanna talk more...peace out


----------



## cofaym (Dec 16, 2002)

I know how hard it is to have IBS problems at 15 - I think that's about when I started having the problems myself... I didn't really get it until I was older and was diagnosed right before college. But I remember sitting in class feeling that pain rip through me like a hot knife and just pray that it would stop and that I could make it until break. Anyhow, the only thing I can offer that hasn't been said yet, is maybe you should consider finding something to tell your friends. I had a friend who really did have an eating disorder and it scared me a lot. You can simply tell your friends that you have stomach problems, or a sensitive stomach. You don't have to elaborate if you don't want to. People will get it, and they'll understand. At least consider telling your close friends so that they don't worry about you too much. Also, you might try changing your diet a little. Avoid dairy and red meat. Cut out soda (the carbonation is a killer), fake sugars, and caffiene if you can handle it. Your body will thank you, I promise. I have become extremely used to using soy products instead of milk. The soy ice cream and cheese are both pretty good once you get used to the difference in taste. Boca burgers are great too. Anyhow, the main thing is, just think about giving your friends a hint of what is going on. It might just make school that much easier to deal with. Good luck!


----------



## Jeff10023 (Sep 28, 2003)

Hello to all of you out there. I feel for you and want to help in any way I can. However, I am way over the hill. We're talking Yoda old. I'm 31. But I developed IBS at age 14 -- so I can definitely understand what you're going through and would love to make myself to any one of you. I'm not sure I have the answers but I can lend an ear and offer 17 years worth of experience. An art insstructor and camp director, I love working with and talking to kids. So lay it on me!Best...Jeffjeffbelkin###hotmail.com


----------



## horselover18 (Sep 25, 2003)

hey thanks i'd love to be youre friend my sister is 7 turning 8. i love horses also and i do horseback riding .'m saving my money to buy shea the horse i ride her every lesson so far. you should try this book it's called EATING FOR IBS BY HEATHER shae has ibs too. write back.k. horselover18


----------



## horselover18 (Sep 25, 2003)

hey thanks i'd love to be your friend my sister is 7 turning 8. I love horses also and i do horseback riding .'m saving my money to buy shea the horse i ride her every lesson so far. you should try this book it's called EATING FOR IBS BY HEATHER VAN VOROUS . my e-mail is horselover18###bellsouth.net write back.k. horselover18


----------



## theresnopoint (Sep 7, 2003)

Wow, new people, very cool. Jeff, ur a new hero of mine, i cant imagine growing up, getting married, or even telling my boyfriend about my ibs. Or working, whats gonna happen? Horseluver--I hope u get shea, once u find that special horse...good things happen. We just moved, and i had to leave my baby back home, he was a Fell Pony named Black Jack, and I adored him. To everyone else..I dont have problems with dairy foods, but the caffeiene advice is good, it kills me. Write me at my mailbox, or just post, and we can stay in touch.


----------



## Gemlewis (Nov 24, 2003)

heya, i started having ibs at 15. i was on a school trip and got food poisoning, and for the past three four yrs had been taking anitbiotics for my acne i think a mixture of both triggerd me off! i know how awful it is to have ur childhood taken away from u. im 17 now and missed out on all the sleep overs and fun. my ibs is not any better but there is hope. u just have to realise that this "thing" cant stop u from living ur life and once u build up the courage to start doing more active things with frends ur ibs will get better. dont stress to much thats a real trigger, just believe in yourself and ul get through it! i now have a fantastic boyfrend who loves me to bits regardless of my ibs and hes a great comfort to talk to when no one else understands so u can lead a normalish life. find someone u can really confide in and share ur problems. i am a real believer in prayers, i pray every night before i sleep and it relaxes me knowing someone is watching over me. i think ibs only makes u a stronger more dedicated person cos u have to deal with something whcih rules ur life, the trick is to take control and rule "it". last yr i too lost a lot of weight my family thought i was anorexic, i was 7 1/2 ish stone just under but im 5"5 so i looked so ill. its hard i know cos u feel so abnormal and everyone is judgmental but u WILL get through this. have faith. email me if u wanna talk some more (midgetgem1986###hotmail.com)xxxx


----------



## Jeff10023 (Sep 28, 2003)

Hello to "Horselover" and "There's no point," I just discovered that you guys continued this message board. I'm so sorry. I didn't know. Of course, I would love to be your IBS friend and penpal. I've already e-mailed the both of you. As for "HighSchool" -- I definitely feel for you. I've been through all of that. Though I'm 31 now, I've had IBS since I was 14. Over the past many years, I've worked as an art teacher and camp director. So I love working with kids and working alongside my teenaged staff. While I'm still in the process of working out my own life with IBS, I think I can help you (or at least be there for you) if you want. Feel free to email me anytime. Best...Jeffdocbelkin###aol.comorjeffbelkin###hotmail.com


----------



## Gemlewis (Nov 24, 2003)

thanx jeff! i love art too i wanted to do art at uni but my teacher put me down so much for not trying hard enough...she never understood that my ibs stopped me from fufilling my full portential, i was always ill so i never did as much work as the rest of the class...i was excellent at art and won so many prizes but i threw it all away im stupid! ibs is such a hell!just so u now im soo envious of ur job! lol


----------



## theresnopoint (Sep 7, 2003)

Hey everyone, its great how were still going on this board. I've had an exceptionally crappy week, more exams and homework. I got a really bad respiratory infection last wednesday, but its clearing up, which is good, as I need to start working on some of the stuff i missed. IBs has been behaving lately, but Christmas food and cold weather always make it act up, so we shall see. Good Luck, and dont be afraid to email me.


----------



## Jeff10023 (Sep 28, 2003)

I agree with "THERE'S NO POINT"! Let's keep this board going...Though I'm older than all of you, I'd love to be able to help as much as I can. I've already heard from a bunch of you and was delighted. If anyone else needs a friend, don't hesitate to e-mail me. Best...Jeffdocbelkin###aol.comorjeffbelkin###hotmail.com


----------



## FastLane (Dec 9, 2003)

Just like you, theresnopoint, I was diagnosed with IBS (finally, after a lot of testing) at age 13. And of course, when you are new at it, and don't understand why or what is doing this to you, it's really hard. I used to stay at home a lot, and not go out with friends because I was worried I would need a bathroom and they wouldn't understand. I also got so skinny that my own doctor thought I was anoerexic and tried to make me admit that I was. It was a scary time for me; being young with IBS is hard. People are immature and don't understand what is happening to you. I feel for everyone who has had IBS through any part of their childhood, it just is so much worse at that time.However, on a better note, things get better. I am in college now, about to turn 21 (yippie!), and although I still get those really bad days where I just cry and cry that its no fair that I have IBS, for the most part, life is really good. As you get older, you find people who will understand your needs, even your seemingly crazy infatuation with knowing where the bathroom is everywhere you go. I have found many friends who I have been able to tell about my IBS and who care for me when I get sick. I have found boyfriends who understand too. Just keep up with trying new remedies, and keep faith that you can and will make it through the tough times to better time, and I know you can do this.You may think you are not normal, and that you are cursed with this problem. But you know what? I'm sure you are very pretty and smart and talented and you are much better off, even with IBS, than many other people. You may not be "normal" but you are special.


----------



## theresnopoint (Sep 7, 2003)

hahahahah...me...pretty....sry, but hahaha....im not exactly a knock-out. But thanks for thinking so much of me. I'm going along...IBS is still behaving itself. I'm almost afraid to say it, but i think i may have gotten it under control...fingers crossed.


----------



## 1confusedchild (Jan 29, 2004)

i feel like sometimes i wish i had a friend htat nderstud what i fo through... i have a best friend but i need to go to sleep early and she always thinks tha i just don't wanna talk to her i wish that i had a friend that understand what i go throught and that we could go through it tigether


----------



## Jeff10023 (Sep 28, 2003)

I totally get what you're saying -- 1confusedkid. I had that problem back when I was in school too. I even have that problem now as a young adult. All I can suggest is that you try to find others in your area who also have IBS and make friends with them. You should really check all the posts on these sights and the list of pen pals. I bet you there are alot of teenagers in the Cali area. I'm not a teen anymore. But I've in LA several times over the past five years...and I'm going back next month. Anytime you wanna talk, feel free to e-mail me. Best...Jeffjeffbelkin###hotmail.comdocbelkin###aol.com


----------



## _michelle_ (Jan 30, 2004)

Hey! I too know what you are going through. I have had IBS most of my life and was only diagnosed when I was around 12 or 13 (I'm now 18). When I read your first posting I thought I had ran into myself at 15. I too was afraid to tell my friends exactly what I had and still to this day I find it hard to tell people. I try to get around telling them exactly what it is that I have. For example my BIG trigger is brown chocolate. I just tell my friends that I can't eat chocolate because I'll have an upset stomach and they leave it as that. I still at 18 have problems going to stay over at someone elses house because I'm worried that I'll have a "spell". IBS is something I feel is something that no one could possibly understand how you feel unless they themselves have it as well. My friends may get mad because I don't want to sleep over or go out all the time, but even if I tried to expalin it to them they wouldn't understand. Your friends are probably really worried about you and I think that some how you need to let them know that you're ok, you're just having some problems with your digestive system and that's why you're losing the weight. I hope I've helped you out a little. If you need someone to talk to, feel free to e-mail me. Take care of yourself!


----------



## theresnopoint (Sep 7, 2003)

u have helped. a lot. thank you. well, to update on life. IBS has been behaving quite nicely this year. I've made it to school almost every day. However, not all has been well in my world. I got raped at a party a couple months ago, then found out I was pregnant around Christmas. Between me and my mom, we decided that we couldnt abort her grandchild and my child, even though it was unplanned and a rape-baby. So I was gonna go through with it, and I even started accepting or looking-forward to it. But one morning I was getting ready for school, and I just started bleeding...a lot. Well, my mommy had a cow and took me to the hospital, and I had a complicated miscarriage, due to a virus. But now I'm home and trying to catch-up on the school stuff. I'm not sure how I feel about the miscarriage, on one hand I'm sorry my child didn't make it, but on the other I'm happy not to have to do the whole pregnant teen thing.


----------



## darkangel0288uk (Jan 5, 2004)

im so sorry that you lost your baby, you must be really strong to deal with that aswell as your ibs. im 15 and the doctors havent diagnosed me with ibs but im going through blood tests and seing a doctor to see why i need the loo so often and why ive lost weight. i feel really alone like you said you do, because i dont dare tell my friends what is happening to me and why i arrive late at school everyday. does anybody know if ibs is hereditary because my mum has it too so maybe thats why ive started getting it.i get a rumbling belly in the day and when i go to bed, its so embarrasingits good to know that im not alone in the world.anyway stay strong emzxxdarkangel0288uk###yahoo.co.uk


----------



## amy22 (Mar 6, 2001)

Guys - I sure wish you were all around when I was in college. I have IBS with constipation, which isn't as embarassing until you get to college. Yuck. I had to live with 3 girls - 2 of which were very stuck up and made fun of me a lot. I plugged the toilet a lot and had to have the dorm manager come by a couple of times to fix it... needless to say I was mortified. I cried almost every day. Before college I didn't even care that I had IBS. I just dealt with it my own way, at home, and had nobody to make fun of me. In college, I finally started managing my IBS and doing everything I could to stay regular. My whole life consisted of school and IBS stuff. I was so lonely and depressed and I rushed home every weekend for the love of my family and fiance' (now my husband). If anyone wants to talk to me, even though I have "C" type, go ahead and Private Message me or reach me on ICQ. My ICQ# is 103285634. I don't like giving out my e-mail, but if anyone wants to talk more in depth, reply on this post and I will e-mail you my address. I've been through a lot and I can maybe help.


----------



## theresnopoint (Sep 7, 2003)

well, ibs being good still. so no c or d. and no more baby so no pregnant woman. It still feels like it happened to someone else. Like I was never pregnant or anything. It's weird. But I'm working on it. Back to school has been rough. But I'm trooping.


----------

